# Door Speaker Installation in 2001 Sentra



## SwivZero (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi, I was wondering if I can just pop the grilles off to replace the speakers on my 2001 Sentra, or do I need to remove the whole door panel? 

If the panel needs to come off, what is the procedure for taking it off from a door with power windows and locks?


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

It basicly just pops right off with some pulling, after you take the screw out in the cupholder...if I remember correctly. You will need to take the door panel off though to replace the speaker. You will probably also need a spacer...the stock speakers are pertty shallow.


----------



## SwivZero (Nov 5, 2006)

ga16freak said:


> It basicly just pops right off with some pulling, after you take the screw out in the cupholder...if I remember correctly. You will need to take the door panel off though to replace the speaker. You will probably also need a spacer...the stock speakers are pertty shallow.


Hmmm, your description seems a bit oversimplified. I found this thread that descibes how to do it for a B14 Sentra (mine is B15), so hopefully it is quite similar.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SwivZero said:


> Hmmm, your description seems a bit oversimplified. I found this thread that descibes how to do it for a B14 Sentra (mine is B15), so hopefully it is quite similar.


I have never had any other car than a sentra (ranging from a 92-01) in my whole life. I know it sounds too easy but it really is that simple.

EDIT: Looked at that thread. That is right....just in complicated directions. The only screw is in the little handle. The rest pops off...such as handle bezel..window controls...etc...even the door panel is held on with snaps.


----------



## SwivZero (Nov 5, 2006)

ga16freak said:


> I have never had any other car than a sentra (ranging from a 92-01) in my whole life. I know it sounds too easy but it really is that simple.


I guess I'm not really sure what you meant (a cupholder in the door??) Anyway I found a service manual and took the door panel off today. The steps were:
1. Pull up the door pull (arm rest).
2. Pull up the electronic window controls and disconnect the plug.
3. Remove 2 screws from the arm rest area and one near the bottom of the door.
4. Remove the trim from the door handle.
5. Pry around the outside of the door panel to pop out the clips (about 3 or 4 of them).
6. Lift the door panel off.

As it turns out, my speakers are shallow enough that the window could close with the speaker in. Unfortunately the opening is so big that there's nothing to screw the speaker on to, so I'll have to rig up some kind of spacer anyway.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SwivZero said:


> I guess I'm not really sure what you meant (a cupholder in the door??) Anyway I found a service manual and took the door panel off today. The steps were:
> 1. Pull up the door pull (arm rest).
> 2. Pull up the electronic window controls and disconnect the plug.
> 3. Remove 2 screws from the arm rest area and one near the bottom of the door.
> ...


That is what I said... I just forgot about the one screw at the bottom. Everything else just pops out.

I meant to type the handle thing, not cupholder. The only whole-like feature in the door.

What speakers are you puting in?


----------



## SwivZero (Nov 5, 2006)

ga16freak said:


> What speakers are you puting in?


Pioneer TS-G650M 3-ways. Nothing too special, I had them in my last vehicle before it broke down, and they were a huge improvement over the stock speakers (which were made of paper, just like the Sentra stock speakers).


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

SwivZero said:


> Pioneer TS-G650M 3-ways. Nothing too special, I had them in my last vehicle before it broke down, and they were a huge improvement over the stock speakers (which were made of paper, just like the Sentra stock speakers).


Did they need any spacers?


----------



## SwivZero (Nov 5, 2006)

ga16freak said:


> Did they need any spacers?


In the last vehicle? No, the holes from the factory speakers lined up with the holes in the Pioneers so I just screwed them right in. I was hoping it would be that easy again. Oh well, I'll figure something out.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I mean spacers for the sentra...the mounting depth is pretty shallow...not many speakers fit in it without a spacer.


----------



## SwivZero (Nov 5, 2006)

ga16freak said:


> I mean spacers for the sentra...the mounting depth is pretty shallow...not many speakers fit in it without a spacer.


Oh. No it doesn't need a spacer - I held the speaker in place and rolled the window down and up to make sure.


----------

